# "dunkel", kovachii Madison OGG show



## Ernie (Jan 31, 2009)

Our team awarded Chuck Acker's dark delenatii, _Paph. delenatii _fma. _vinicolor _'Dunkel' CHM/AOS, today in Madison. As far as we could find, it was the first one shown/awarded. I was quite nice- gotta get one. The leaf margin, as previously discussed here, was very diagnostic. 

There was also a Phrag kovachii in bloom. Impressive color, but the petals were at a weird angle, and it had other form issues. I loved how fuzzy it was. The dorsal and synsepal were both brown with no purple. It was neat for sure!!! 

Chatted a bit with Robert Q (Dr Orchid) and Jerry Fischer from O Limited, and the Blanfords (but I see them all over the place), and Gary from Madison. Tom Kalina was there selling our favorite "drug"- his platyphyllum "Orchid House' selfing seedlings are looking S-W-E-E-T! As are his supardiis. Sam Tsui was his neighbor and had equally nice stuff. Good to see everyone!!! 

-Ernie


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 31, 2009)

Had I been there, I'd probably have been shuffling back and forth past this plant while staring and biting my lip a little. (Just what I tend to do when I find my favorite at a show.) I'm more than aware I need a vinicolor! 

Speaking of kovachii, a Fritz Schomburg got best of class here at the show at MBG this weekend...intense, peachy color, huge.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanx for the photos. oke:


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2009)

*Yeah! Where are the photos!? ....Please?*

"Had I been there, I'd probably have been shuffling back and forth past this plant while staring and biting my lip a little. (Just what I tend to do when I find my favorite at a show.) I'm more than aware I need a vinicolor!"

*Ha, ha, ha! Me too!*


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2009)

Goldenrose posted a slide show. I didn't take many. Maybe Jim B did??? 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

I missed taking a photo!  Before I left I took a second walk thru & there it was! I missed Tom's whole basket, plants were being removed for judging & that's how I probably missed them. I had already put my camera & plants in the car, so needed to get going!


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 1, 2009)

Have pics, will post early AM Monday. Phrag kovachii (peruvianum) changed from Friday to Sunday, interesting progression.

Also have pics of aos awards -- Tom got 3!

Hey, Ernie -- what did you buy at Chuck's?

li'l frog


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2009)

li'l frog said:


> Hey, Ernie -- what did you buy at Chuck's?
> 
> li'l frog



A Waunakee Wonder (Belle Hogue Point X Barbara LeAnn). 

Also got a... 
*Phal. I-Hsin Spot Eagle 'Montclair' from Hausermann's for $20 with eight leaves and two spikes (compare $45 at Norman's)
*Paph. Tyke (thanks to Dot) from Sam Tsui
*Paph. (Mem Larry Heuer X niveum) in bloom, but fading from Sam Tsui

-Ernie


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2009)

Who bloomed the kovachii? 

I think zyperus orchids in canada got a CHM on the delenatii. I think the say so on there site. I´m to lazy to look. Maybe they were to lazy to send in the paperwork...

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2009)

Kyle said:


> Who bloomed the kovachii ... Kyle



It was in Orchid Garden Center (formerly Acker's) display so I gave my congrats to Chuck & he didn't turn them down! Actually we talked that it was good timing for the show but it also wasn't, because it wasn't fully opened & the next chance to get it judged is mid Feb, the first bloom will be shot by then, will the second be fully opened?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2009)

Ernie said:


> *Paph. Tyke (thanks to Dot) from Sam Tsui
> 
> -Ernie


I'm happy to be an enabler! :evil:


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2009)

Kyle said:


> Who bloomed the kovachii?
> 
> I think zyperus orchids in canada got a CHM on the delenatii. I think the say so on there site. I´m to lazy to look. Maybe they were to lazy to send in the paperwork...
> 
> Kyle



There's no way Zephyrus would not do what they were supposed to do, Kyle. Otherwise, they'd be barred from ever winning an AOS award again....and I'm pretty sure that John D would like to win more awards. I just checked their site and there is a photo of the awarded plant. It got a CHM in March of 2008 at the Montreal show. http://www.zephyrusorchids.com/awards.htm


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2009)

It is not listed in AQ Plus 3.3, Orchid Wiz 5.02, or the AOS unpublished awards through December 2008 (pdf available on AOS web site). 

-Ernie


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who was able to attend our show and make it a success. Our attendance was up over last year, thanks in part, I'm sure, to the nice weather. The final count should be just about 2000 for the two day show! The vendors I spoke with seemed to be happy with sales.

I met Ernie and enjoyed talking with him. Also talked with Tom Kalina and Sam Tsui. All nice folks. But Sam and Tom are dangerous. They 'sprained' my credit card  I had pre-ordered some flasks from Sam and added another at the show. Then Tom twisted my arm (like that takes much effort) and I bought a compot of Phrag vittatum. If I don't kill them, I have something very few others have. 

According to Tom, they grow in dry peat bogs in an area with little rain, but with a constant water source below the surface. vittatum seend its roots down deep to the water. The dry peat burns occasionaly ( like prairie fires) and the plants regrow from the roots. If I remember right, Tom said that they are a large plant, but he could get very close because of the alligators


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

GaryB - what a haul! Good Luck with the vittatums! 
What - didn't you go say Hi to Robert (OL)? He was a nice enabler for the Fredclarkea After Dark! I figured if I do cycnodes & a x mormodes, I can handle one of them!
I think we met. Did a goofy blonde try to congratulate you on your gongora picture exhibit, that wasn't yours?! Yeah ... that would be me!:wink:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2009)

I did say hi to Robert. I forgot to mention that I also got a neo falcata division from Orchids Limited. The Fredclarkea After Dark was priced at $1000. Very nice, but I want to focus on other genera. 

I don't know if we met. The gongora picture exhibit is not mine. Another member of the society did it. I did have my name badge on Saturday and did assist in judging the art and some orchid groups as a clerk.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

GaryB said:


> ..... The Fredclarkea After Dark was priced at $1000. . .



I'm assuming the plant on the display was $1000? 
 That was not the one I bought! My little guy has 2-3 years of growing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 3, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I'm assuming the plant on the display was $1000?
> That was not the one I bought! My little guy has 2-3 years of growing!



No, They were all $ 1000, I just gave you a good deal :rollhappy:

No just kidding. We brought out the one that was in the display on the sales table as a sample on Sunday, and Jerry stuck in the $ 1000 price tag. It was not really for sale, but he was willing to part with it for that price.

It was good to see you guys last weekend and nice to meet some people in person (like goldenrose) that I had not met before.

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 3, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> No, They were all $ 1000, I just gave you a good deal :rollhappy: Robert



:clap: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :clap:
It was good to meet you too Robert! 
Somehow I missed the chocolate one the first time thru when I was taking pics. I'd be happy with that one too, I'm glad there's no way to tell the difference otherwise I would have been coming home with both!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> No just kidding. We brought out the one that was in the display on the sales table as a sample on Sunday, and Jerry stuck in the $ 1000 price tag. It was not really for sale, but he was willing to part with it for that price.
> Robert


Oh you kidder you!! :rollhappy: How about that discount Rob's Choice!!! oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> It was in Orchid Garden Center (formerly Acker's) display so I gave my congrats to Chuck & he didn't turn them down!...



yup... check it out on his website:
Chuck Acker and his kovachii


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2009)

Good color in that foto! Thanx for the link.


----------

